# Dash & Dora Agility Brags



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Today was a great day for me and the pups. I moved Dash up to open since his title and he q'ed today (it was about a 20% q rate so I was shocked we did it!) I threw Dora in a trial just to see what she would do as I was hoping to get her in lessons this winter when things calmed down a bit for me. Dora hasnt had agility lessons in 2 years and she had 2 q's in jumpers and standard before I started moving all over the place. So I thought she would come along and we would see what she remembered. Well she q'ed and finished her title!!! I was prepared to pick her up and carry her out if she looked too stressed. I just said I was going to get her to do 3 obstacles. 

Then Dash ran standard and q'ed too. So we were 3 for 3 today even in the morning rain. I am so proud of both my Neezers today. They behaved well, were able to visit with some dogs, got tons of chicken, toys, and sonic for a reward afterwards  I can't tell you how many people kept stopping me to find out about the breed too!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Whooo-hooo! How terribly impressive! Great work, Amanda, Dora, and Dash! You are ALL awesome!

I love their photo, too!

...but, what, no video?!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Whoo-hoo!!!!! Way to go!
And they're beautiful,too.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Congratulations, Amanda, Dora, and Dash! They look so beautiful. I love Dora's smile.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Way to go, Amanda, Dash and Dora!!! What an accomplishement!!!!:cheer2::first::whoo:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Wow all that and looks too! Congrats to all three of you!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Awesome! Congratulations Amanda, Dora and Dash!!!!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

You have reason to be very proud of them. Beautiful picture.

*Congratulation*

I don't think they ever forget, we just stop asking.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

*Big Congrats to Dora and Dasher, and the entire family is celebrating I am sure.
Henry and I sure are impressed !*


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Amanda, that's FANTASTIC !!! Congratulations to you and to those absolutely adorable Neezers of yours. My, but they are gorgeous. I've always had a soft spot for Dora. I'm so proud of you, Dash and Dora. Guess you are a natural when it comes to enjoying the sport with your kids.

I'm so happy ! Gimme some chicken.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Congrats Amanda! Dasher and Dora rock! 

Ryan


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

:cheer2: Congratulations Dora, Dash and Amanda !! :cheer2:


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Congratulations Amanda, you must be very proud of Dora and Dash. You have two very smart and beautiful Neezers.:whoo: 
Love the picture with their ribbons!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Congratulations guys! Love the adorable picture with Dash & Dora posing proudly with their ribbons! Dora looks so pretty!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Wow!*

I hope they compete with the australians and win!


----------



## Jérôme (Dec 5, 2008)

Congratulations


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Amanda and the two D's!!!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! Like I told you on facebook, I AM SO PROUD OF YOU!!!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Amanda,
You make us all proud!! and I love the picture of Dash and Dora!!!!


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Congratulations to all of you!

And that is a gorgeous picture.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Spectacular! what a great photo of the two champs!


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

That's tremendous! Congratulations to all three of you! Jane


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

Congrats! I too have a soft spot for Dora. And with Halloween coming up, I had to look up my fave picture of her! It always cracks me up!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

That's fantastic, Amanda! Particularly that Dora was able to just pick up where she left off after all this time! Congratulations to all three of you!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Congratulations! I love their picture they both look gorgeous.


----------



## hvapuppy2 (Jan 25, 2008)

Congrats! great picture, they seem to know they did good :tea:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks everyone! I thought it was a great photo too. I think they looked better in the photo than in person. They were pretty dirty and gross!

Thanks for reminding me of that pic of Dora. Dora is such a character. She is a lot more shy with strangers but she is just such a laid back happy dog with us and willing to do anything.

I will try to get some videos and I emailed the trial photographer- I am a little impatient


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Love the Dora's smile photo link that Perugina posted! Amanda, your dogs are so well trained...I think you need to start a doggy training camp-where we send the dogs for a week, and YOU do the training. :biggrin1:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Sheri- you might want to meet my dogs in person before you say that  I promise they are FAR from perfect!

Okay here are some good Dashie shots! Starts on 39 and goes to 52. I am going to get a few. The other photographer has been a PIA. It was awesome he caught the shot of Dash slipping on the aframe with just his little mop head over the top!

http://www.photoreflect.com/pr3/Orderpage.aspx?pi=06KC003O0G0038&po=38&pc=367


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

Those are great. My favorite is the last one of him, with ears/hair flying as he jumps through the ring. Jane


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Great shots! He looks like he is having so much fun!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

How neat to have photos of that! I especially like the one of him coming through the rings, too! He looks so happy and vibrant, full of life and enthusiasm!

I still like the idea of a camp!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Sheri- you might want to meet my dogs in person before you say that  I promise they are FAR from perfect!
> 
> Okay here are some good Dashie shots! Starts on 39 and goes to 52. I am going to get a few. The other photographer has been a PIA. *It was awesome he caught the shot of Dash slipping on the aframe with just his little mop head over the top! *
> 
> http://www.photoreflect.com/pr3/Orderpage.aspx?pi=06KC003O0G0038&po=38&pc=367


That's #48. It's hysterical!! Some really nice shots in there, Amanda. What a great team you make.

I forgot about that photo of Dora and the 'smile'. what a hoot! LOL


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I had another very good weekend and now Dasher is Bellatak's Dash of Holiday Cheer AXJ. What that means is Dasher finished his excellent jumpers title this weekend (yes, he is just 25 months old too!) He did it in 4 days... wow! I just keep being told I won't know what an amazing little dog he is until I get my next dog! :bolt: We went from Novice A to Excellent B in 5 trials. He is just so reliable and bullet proof. Dash also over came his teeter fear and we had a clean run in standard too. We can now start earning points towards a MACH. 

I also have to brag that Dora had her first clean run and was fast (Dora style-she still uses the aframe for a good view). She also still refuses to take classes but seems to really enjoy going to trials. She made me look like a silly trainer trying to run the outside of the course to motivate her and then she takes off running like I don't know what I am doing. She also overcame her chute fear and did it with one refusal. She hasn't not qualified in agility and I am so very proud of her for that as Dora tends to get spooked out pretty easy. Every time she has been, I have been able to work with her and overcome it. I hope we can eventually get her to taking classes but for now, we can just do an occasional trial for a good time.

I am also being harassed to bring the maltese out... :fish:


----------



## hvapuppy2 (Jan 25, 2008)

ama0722 said:


> I had another very good weekend and now Dasher is Bellatak's Dash of Holiday Cheer AXJ. What that means is Dasher finished his excellent jumpers title this weekend (yes, he is just 25 months old too!) He did it in 4 days... wow! I just keep being told I won't know what an amazing little dog he is until I get my next dog! :bolt: We went from Novice A to Excellent B in 5 trials. He is just so reliable and bullet proof. Dash also over came his teeter fear and we had a clean run in standard too. We can now start earning points towards a MACH.
> 
> I also have to brag that Dora had her first clean run and was fast (Dora style-she still uses the aframe for a good view). She also still refuses to take classes but seems to really enjoy going to trials. She made me look like a silly trainer trying to run the outside of the course to motivate her and then she takes off running like I don't know what I am doing. She also overcame her chute fear and did it with one refusal. She hasn't not qualified in agility and I am so very proud of her for that as Dora tends to get spooked out pretty easy. Every time she has been, I have been able to work with her and overcome it. I hope we can eventually get her to taking classes but for now, we can just do an occasional trial for a good time.
> 
> I am also being harassed to bring the maltese out... :fish:


YEAH!!!

Now you are going to be officially hooked on agility... glad to have you join the group!

he is young so don't feel rushed. some people say the small dogs peak at 7 or 8 years old, so you have lots of time to enjoy the run!

:whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

:clap2: You are awesome !!!! I huge congratulations to you, Dash and Dora. :cheer2:

P.S. And bring out the Maltese and make us proud. You're the lady !!!!


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

That's just amazing, and they look like they just love it. You have a real gift for working with dogs, it's clear. Congrats!!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Now if Dora don't look pleased with HER self!! Way to go, girl !!!

Dasherman, congratulations little guy! Amanda, you're the pro.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

OM Goodness, that is awesome, we are so proud of the 3 of you. No one has any idea how much work goes into each of these accomplishments until they have worked for one.

*Congratulations&#8230;&#8230;*


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Wonderful accomplishments, Amanda! You are indeed an awesome trainer! Wish I could spend some time with you to see how it's done!

Love the picture, and Dora looks SO pleased!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Fantastic Amanda!!! Give both those puppies congratulatory hugs for us!!! (you can give one to the little Maltese too, just for being so darned cute :hug:


----------

